# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz 26/08/07 - 8.30 pm

## laguna2

Hi folks 

I have the honour (or have drawn the short straw) of being quiz master/mistress/person next Sunday.

Hope you will all manage to come along - and if you are in foreign parts, set your alarm.

Laguna2

----------


## TRUCKER

I Will Be There .

----------


## laguna2

... so that makes two of us!!   :Wink:

----------


## Lolabelle

> Hi folks
> 
> Hope you will all manage to come along - and if you are in foreign parts, set your alarm.
> 
> Laguna2


I guess you could be talking to me laguna2, hh, hh. 
I will be there, this week I promise.  ::

----------


## laguna2

> I guess you could be talking to me laguna2, hh, hh. 
> I will be there, this week I promise.


Never crossed my mind lolabelle   :Embarrassment:  - but remember the alarm   ::

----------


## Lolabelle

Will have to make sure that I have the am's and pm's around the right way this time  ::

----------

